# Gen 2 text messages vs Gen 1



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

On my 14 Gen 1 with mylink, I could get my texts on the screen. On my Gen 2, 16, I don't unless I have Android carplay hooked up. Anyway to get it to work thru Bluetooth like the Gen 1 ( I have the standard 7" screen.


----------



## posidon42 (Feb 9, 2014)

Not that I've found. USB and car play seems to be required.


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

posidon42 said:


> Not that I've found. USB and car play seems to be required.


Car play not needed. make sure your show notification tab is on (settings - bluetooth - chevrolet mylink ) 
this is for an Iphone but should be same in Android.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

On my Android, message access is not available like it was on my old cruze to turn it on. When I had an Equinox loaner, with the old mylink, it worked, where this option is availalble. But not on my new 16 Cruze




Bluman said:


> Car play not needed. make sure your show notification tab is on (settings - bluetooth - chevrolet mylink )
> this is for an Iphone but should be same in Android.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, see if there's anything in the Bluetooth device properties on your phone. 

























Kinda cool actually.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I guess the 7" doesn't have this option like the old mylink and the 8" does. Like I said, it doesn't show in my Bluetooth settings on my phone.


----------

